# FR: quand + futur / when + present



## Dendy

What kind of tense is Quand + Future, and when is it used?

Merci beaucoup.

*Moderator note: *multiple threads merged to create this one.
See also FR: dès que, quand, lorsque, etc. + temps pour un événement futur


----------



## adbou

could you be more specific cause I don't see what bother you here. Maybe give an example. In english, you can easily use when+ futur form (when I will be old) so in french.


----------



## Dendy

Im not sure, it is just something we were told to study for an exam.

So it just means making sentences like: Quand j'rai a la plage en juillet c'est chaud.
Does this make sense?


----------



## adbou

Yeah almost, 
Beware though that you coordonate properly the tenses: quand j'irai à la plage, il fera chaud (quand+futur=> futur). Again, I guess it is the same in english: when I will go to the beach in july, it will be hot


----------



## pieanne

The problem for the English people is that they don't use the future after "when" (sub. conjunction). They only use it in the main clause


----------



## WordRef1

oui, alors ... When I go to the beach it will be hot. pas "When I will go"


----------



## adbou

Right, 
I have completely forgotten about that; Thanks for remember me that. So if I understand properly you 'd say in english: 
 when I am fluent in english, I won't make stupid mistakes 

(quand je serais bilingue, je ne commettrai plus d'erreurs stupides)
when I have spent a year in england, I will be fluent
(quand j'aurais passé un an en angleterre, je serais bilingue)


Is that right?


----------



## pieanne

Yes, correct!


----------



## Arrius

Regarding the difference in tense usage, _quand j'aurai trente ans/ when I am thirty_;
_je ne sais pas quand il viendra/ I don't know when he's coming_,  the use of the Future in French is more logical.


----------



## afbyorb

> _je ne sais pas quand il viendra
> I don't know when he's coming
> _I don't know when he will come


But
When he comes, I will leave.
When he will come .....



> Thanks for remember me that
> Thanks for *reminding *me *of* that


----------



## L'Embrouilleur

In English we say, "call me when you get there".

En français, dit-on, "appelle-moi quand tu seras arrivé" ? "appelle-moi quand tu arrives" ?  "appelle-moi quand tu arriveras" ?

Merci par avance !


----------



## geostan

The future or future anterior would be the normal choices.


----------



## Frenchteacher74

So, should I really say Quand il fera beau, j'irai en ville or can I say quand il fait beau, j'irai en ville?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Maître Capello

Yes, you need the future in French contrary to the English version.

_Quand il *fera* beau, j'irai en ville._ 
_Quand il fait beau, j'irai en ville._


----------

